
Covid-19 quarantine: CDC drops 14-day recommendation for travelers - walterbell
https://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/news/2020/08/23/cdc-removes-14-day-covid-quarantine-recommendation-travelers/3424484001/
======
bediger4000
What a weird article. Even though the CDC has dropped the 14-day self-
quarantine recommendation, the CDC document "notes that those exposed to the
coronavirus pose a risk of infecting others for 14 days".

It's unfortunate that the CDC (among many other agencies) got politicized. At
the very least, such politicization ends up causing them to apparently write
gibberish guidelines, and be less than believeable when something changes that
merely looks like it was politically influenced.

